# 24/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Nov 29, 2010)

Gonna be short and sweet with this week's initial post because I'm having trouble connecting to this site tonight. Hope this posts! 

Theme:

YOUTH

It can be of someone in their youth... something that reminds you of your youth, or anything related to youth. Should be fun. 

And the usual garb...

Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between now and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## carver (Nov 30, 2010)

It always takes me back to my youth when I open the safe and see my grandma's old change purse.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 1, 2010)

carver said:


> It always takes me back to my youth when I open the safe and see my grandma's old change purse.



What a marvelous keepsake, especially with the old coinage included!  Very fine interpretation of the challenge Jerry!  I like it!
DJ


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 1, 2010)

*that would be tough - in a good way*



carver said:


> It always takes me back to my youth when I open the safe and see my grandma's old change purse.



That is the most precious picture and dedication that I can think of. 

My grandfather wore a cologne that is very rare, in fact I have never seen it in a store.  He pass in 1997 (he was my hero).

I was at a friend of mines grandmother house and caught a that odor, it was an old bottle in their house . It made me look around.  

I miss him everyday.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 1, 2010)

*Youth Christmas Tree*

Grandkids are pretty mobile   this year so we decided to leave the traditional ornaments boxed up and decorated the little tree with all soft stuff that will not hurt them.


----------



## Topwater (Dec 1, 2010)

carver said:


> It always takes me back to my youth when I open the safe and see my grandma's old change purse.



I like this a lot. Sure is sharp.


----------



## carver (Dec 1, 2010)

I thank you all for the kind words.Jerry


----------



## Browtine (Dec 1, 2010)

carver said:


> It always takes me back to my youth when I open the safe and see my grandma's old change purse.



That is absolutely AWESOME man!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2010)

This was 1 of my favorite toys when I was a kid. I have now passed it onto my daughter. These were very popular in the 80's. I use to watch the TV show. Santa brought me this for Christmas 1 year. I think I was about 7 years old. My Mom has a photo of me & my sister in front of the Christmas tree holding these. My sister had the white one. She didn't keep hers though. Anyways this reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2010)

carver said:


> It always takes me back to my youth when I open the safe and see my grandma's old change purse.



Awesome Carver! I love old coins!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 2, 2010)

Crickett said:


> This was 1 of my favorite toys when I was a kid. I have now passed it onto my daughter. These were very popular in the 80's. I use to watch the TV show. Santa brought me this for Christmas 1 year. I think I was about 7 years old. My Mom has a photo of me & my sister in front of the Christmas tree holding these. My sister had the white one. She didn't keep hers though. Anyways this reminds me of my childhood.



Nice shots of it Christy! What is it called? I don't remember it or the show.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Nice shots of it Christy! What is it called? I don't remember it or the show.



It's a Popple.


----------



## Niner (Dec 2, 2010)

When I see my Dad's old fishing rod, I remember the times he took me fishing as a lad...and all the "magic" in his big ol' tackle box.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mitchell 300 reel in that picture....my dad had those too.  

Now a days I spend $100 on reels but I'd LOVE to have one of those old things


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 3, 2010)

i told ethan , congratulations, you just became this weeks model ! he is working the youth thing to the max !!!


----------



## cornpile (Dec 4, 2010)

*Found the DumDums*

Kenny ,my grandson wearing a sucker out.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 4, 2010)

Great shots ya'll


----------



## carver (Dec 4, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Awesome Carver! I love old coins!



Thanks Crickett


----------



## carver (Dec 4, 2010)

Crickett said:


> It's a Popple.



Never seen one before,looks cool


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice ones folks!  Kenny is wearing out that sucker!  Love it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 5, 2010)

Some really nice shots folks  

This one was a "CHALLENGE" for me trying to find youth so I went with my standby Chase the pup just takin it easy


----------

